# Official broken big toe.... advice?



## CF'er (Jul 25, 2007)

It's official... I broke the big toe on my left foot in practice Monday night. I went to the Dr and had x-rays etc. They taped it and gave me a boot to wear for the next 4-6 weeks. I go back to have it checked in 4 weeks. 

Luckily we tested last week and get our belts this week. New cycle starts next week. I hope to start classes again Monday. I think I can do everything apart from contact kicking. Not too big a deal except we start sparring at this belt and I will have to free spar at my next testing. I also will free spar at tourney's unless I can opt out due to my toe. 

Should I try to start again as long as the pain is ok? Any advice? I heard this is the first of many broken digits. 

I did it when my foot pad got caught on the floor and my toes folded up under my foot. They can't support my 150 pound bottom. Don't know why. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2007)

sorry to hear that remember light workout, if the toe get more injured than it will turn out to be 3-6 months so 6 weeks sound so much better. Heal quickly my friend.


----------



## MJS (Jul 25, 2007)

CF'er said:


> It's official... I broke the big toe on my left foot in practice Monday night. I went to the Dr and had x-rays etc. They taped it and gave me a boot to wear for the next 4-6 weeks. I go back to have it checked in 4 weeks.
> 
> Luckily we tested last week and get our belts this week. New cycle starts next week. I hope to start classes again Monday. I think I can do everything apart from contact kicking. Not too big a deal except we start sparring at this belt and I will have to free spar at my next testing. I also will free spar at tourney's unless I can opt out due to my toe.
> 
> ...


 
I dont think that there is too much to do for a toe, aside from letting it heal naturally.  Taping it will give it some stability.  Additionally, make sure you take it easy.  I wouldn't kick anything or do too much walking.

Good luck for a speedy recovery. 

Mike


----------



## That One Guy (Jul 25, 2007)

I definately reccomend staying out of classes for at least a couple of weeks to make sure that the healing process begins correctly. If you don't, your very likely looking at:

1. increased time before toe is fully healed.

2. increased likelyhood that toe will not heal correctly, and will become problematic later on.

3. re-injuring the toe by accident during training.


Sucks, but its the truth.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2007)

There's not much you can do for broken toes except not re-injure them - I know it's tempting to ignore it and start back full force as soon as possible, but it's really easy injure something that's already injured, and the second time around the recovery time is much greater, and the risk of complications is greater.

Even after you get the boot off, I would suggest taping your broken toe for at least as long as you had the boot on - it won't do any more damage to have it taped, and will help stabilize it until it's fully healed.


----------



## Obliquity (Jul 26, 2007)

Try not to break it a second time.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 26, 2007)

buy a pair of shoes to wear on the deck.  i prefer wrestling shoes, but there are several brands of good martial arts shoes on the market.  

here's the thing:  when it starts to heal, your toe will feel better.  but it's going to droop a fraction of an inch below the level of your other toes for a month or so.  which means you're going to _keep stubbing your broken toe_ on the mat and wantonly increasing your healing time.

seriously, get some shoes.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 26, 2007)

I stick by Otomix in those situations. Tape never seems to do the trick as it always rolls and binds.
I had _both_ big toes roll (within a few week of each other), it took a good month + off for the tendons to heal, and that's not bones.
It's amazing how much those big suckers affect everything we do.

Athletic tape can help, but I'd definitly second/third getting a set of shoes to help not re-agrivate the situation.


----------



## Balrog (Jul 26, 2007)

CF'er said:


> Should I try to start again as long as the pain is ok? Any advice?


 
Don't rush it.  You have the rest of your life to practice martial arts.  Right now, your doctor outranks everyone.  You should not be practicing until that boot comes off.



> I heard this is the first of many broken digits.


 
Ummm....it shouldn't.  I've been at it for over 20 years and have yet to break anything.  If you are breaking digits, your body is sending you a serious message to improve your technique!


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to agree with what some of the others have said-  stay off it as much as possible (training).  There's a better risk of re- injuring it at the moment.  Now, unless the instructor says it's ok to just do stretches and learn new forms...  Also, I second the idea of getting shoes.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Jul 27, 2007)

too bad to hear about that  I also broke a bone in my foot from sparring recently. I broke the sesamoid bone- not too fun  good luck getting better


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 30, 2007)

If I had a dollar for every toe I've broken...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 30, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> buy a pair of shoes to wear on the deck. i prefer wrestling shoes, but there are several brands of good martial arts shoes on the market.
> 
> here's the thing: when it starts to heal, your toe will feel better. but it's going to droop a fraction of an inch below the level of your other toes for a month or so. which means you're going to _keep stubbing your broken toe_ on the mat and wantonly increasing your healing time.
> 
> seriously, get some shoes.


I would have agreed with you a few years ago, but I have since switched back to bare feet. You cannot always control the surface you train on... or compete on... OK, OK I entered a forms division without checking to see if my shoes would slide or stick. I think I would have scored higher in a skating division. I haven't worn them since.
Sean


----------



## Last Fearner (Jul 31, 2007)

Patient:  "Doctor, doctor!  I broke my toe in three places!  What should I do?"

Doctor:  "Stay out of those places."


Seriously, be patient (no pun intended), and stay off the foot for a while.  As you heal, a pair of training shoes and taping toes together can help.  Follow doctor's advice on this matter.

In the mean time, there are hundreds of other things you can train on.  Upper body techniques, self-defense while sitting, knowledge and other mental or philosophical training.  It is very important (in my opinion) to not change your routine of attending classes, even if you just sit and watch.  You can learn a lot from this, and it keeps you in the habit of going.  I did this for four weeks as a student when I was on crutches for a dislocated knee.  Too many people take time off, and then get far behind in their overall training, and stop coming all together.

Good luck ~ heal well!
CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, what he said.:ultracool


----------



## CF'er (Jul 31, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if training shoes are allowed at ATA schools? We are closed for a couple days or I'd ask my instructor. Thanks. 

The toe feels better and the swelling has gone down. It is some funky colors too.


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 31, 2007)

I've broken my big toe on each foot at least three times during sparring  or  the infamous "TKD toe" ie; getting it caught on the mat.... tape it to the toe next to it but not to tightly or you can cause more damage.


----------



## Shaderon (Aug 2, 2007)

Shoes aren't allowed at our school but for an injury it's made en exception for and it's the difference between not attending and attending, I'm sure your instructor will say it's ok for you to do that. I wore shoes for two months while my foot healed and I felt the odd one out for a while, but I didn't kick anything, just did leg techs and arm contact and it's as good as new now *crosses fingers*.

I'd echo what has been written previously, take it easy on the foot, keep the toe strapped up and wear shoes for a while after it's healed enough to do kicking. Really don't push it, I know all too well how tempting it is to join in, but I also know how infuriating it is to have it go on you again and have to limp out of class in furious tears.

Also get some physio advice, do excercises and stick to them, they really work and they are invaluble in healing the injury. If you can. get physio on the foot after the injury is healed enough.. as has been said, it will break all the quicker next time so expect to heal slow, don't rush it. You can still stay fit and go to class.


----------



## kik (Aug 8, 2007)

The rest of the board all have good suggestions, Take some time and let it heal Keep it taped for stability and remember, when you feel you can start working your toe again, make sure you stretch the toes (all of them) when your kicking, sparring or doing anything contact related with feet, YOU MUST PULL YOUR TOES BACK.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree with TERRY a light workout would be best. you don't want to injure the toe anymore then what it is already


----------



## KEritano (Aug 13, 2007)

Give the toe time to heal properly.  Odds are you'll end up with Arthritis and less flexibility in that joint.  I have broken both big toes during training and I broke the one next to it during my last Black Belt test.  My partner heard the "crunch", thought I broke it, but I didn't react so he didn't give it another thought.  He found out the next day he was right.

If you train on the foot, you'll probably favor it and put un-due stress on your other joints; knee, hips and back, thereby risking additional pain and suffering.  

This would be a great time to concentrate on flexibility, upper body conditioning, theory and book work.


----------

